# Tipps nach Weisheitszahnoperation



## Pseudoephedrin (7. April 2016)

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon sagt, wollte ich eure besten Tipps nach einer WZOP hören. Irgendwas, damit man die Schmerzen loswird (neben Schmerzmitteln)? Was beschleunigt die Wundheilung?

Gruß


----------



## Two-Face (7. April 2016)

Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> 4.1 verbotene oder rechtlich heikle Inhalte:
> .
> .
> .
> Medizinische Beratung


.....


----------



## MfDoom (7. April 2016)

Ibus 
Hervorragend bei Zahnschmerzen


----------



## blautemple (7. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> .....




Einmal das und außerdem wird dir der Arzt/Chirurg was für danach verschreiben


----------



## drebbin (7. April 2016)

Sei zudem einfach froh wenn deine Zähne zwei geradlinige wurzeln haben, das macht schonmal weniger potentiellen Schmerz aus als bei mir.
Meine beiden äußeren WhZ unten haben sich einfallen lassen 3Wurzeln zu haben die nach innen gekrümmt waren um ja nicht rauskommen zu wollen...ich hab gedacht der Arzt probiert es als nächstes mit dem Schlagbohrer [emoji24] [emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## XeT (7. April 2016)

Es muss doch keine medizinische beratung sein. Also der normale Oma-Trick des kühles ist glaub ich keine medizinische Beratung. Oder auch nichts hartes essen.

Letzten endes ist es aber von Person zu Person unterschiedlich einmal ging die Seite bei mir schnell einmal etwas langsamer. Bei anderen wird alles Dick und Blau ist einfach so.


----------



## Justan Image (7. April 2016)

Naja, ich glaube nicht, dass ein paar Tipps und/oder Erfahrungen unter "medizinische Beratung" fallen @Two-Face

Meine damalige Freundin hatte das "Glück" alle 4 auf einmal gezogen zu bekommen  -natürlich ambulant, unter Vollnarkose.
Nicht nur, dass sie die Narkose nicht wirklich vertrug (sie musste sich noch beim Arzt mehrmals übergeben), nein, sie sah sehr ulkig aus mit ihren Hamsterbäckchen.
Sie selbst fand das aber leider nicht halb so lustig wie ich 

Sie konnte kaum was essen; ca. 7 Tage lang. Und auch dann nur flüssiges und maximal lauwarmes.
Das ging so etwa 14 Tage lang.
Wirklich viel kann man da nicht machen, außer kühlen.

Die Medis, die sie vom Arzt bekommen hat (irgendwas gegen OP Schmerzen; "bei starken bis sehr starken Schmerzen") haben leider nichts gebracht.
Weshalb sie sehr schnell auf gewöhnliche Ibus umgestiegen ist (nach Rücksprache mit der Apothekerin).
Damit ging's dann so einigermaßen.

Nachts war's schlimm.
Vor allem da sie in den ersten Tagen gar nicht wusste wie sie liegen soll; jetzt mal abgesehen von den ständigen unterschwelligen Schmerzen.

Ich bin echt froh, dass bei mir genug Platz vorhanden ist, so dass die Weisheitszähne nicht raus müssen.
Schon der Gedanke nicht essen zu können macht mich leicht aggressiv  
Sie war auch nicht gerade sehr nett zu der Zeit ... ^^

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Schmerzmedikamente, kühlen, kühlen, kühlen (machste eh automatisch), und viel Geduld.
Dann wird das schon  

EDIT:


Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gab hier Threads, die schon wegen weitaus weniger "medizinischer Beratung" dicht gemacht wurden.


Ok, ist halt 'n dehnbarer Begriff. Fände ich aber sehr kleinlich...


----------



## Metalic (7. April 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Es muss doch keine medizinische beratung sein. Also der normale Oma-Trick des kühles ist glaub ich keine medizinische Beratung. Oder auch nichts hartes essen.
> 
> Letzten endes ist es aber von Person zu Person unterschiedlich einmal ging die Seite bei mir schnell einmal etwas langsamer. Bei anderen wird alles Dick und Blau ist einfach so.


Genau so! 
Vorsichtig essen, aber das erklärt einem der Arzt schon. 
Ich habe nach meiner Behandlung nicht einmal ne Ibu nehmen müssen.


----------



## Two-Face (7. April 2016)

Justan Image schrieb:


> Naja, ich glaube nicht, dass ein paar Tipps und/oder Erfahrungen unter "medizinische Beratung" fallen @Two-Face


Es gab hier Threads, die schon wegen weitaus weniger "medizinischer Beratung" dicht gemacht wurden.


----------



## bschicht86 (7. April 2016)

Ich kann da nur viel Erfolg wünschen. Ich schau schon etwas komisch aus der Wäsche von dem, was ich hier lese. Auch bei mir war zum Glück genug Platz für die Extra-Zähne.


----------



## Nils16866 (7. April 2016)

der omatrick ist ne flasche wiskey


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. April 2016)

Würde abwarten, wie es wird ^^

Mal aus eigener Erfahrung:

Morgens um 09:00 Uhr Termin gehabt. Um 09:45 Uhr waren alle vier Zähne raus (örtliche Betäubung).
Gegen 13:00 saß ich wieder hinterm Steuer, 3,5h Fahrt.
16:30 Uhr: ich komme zuhause ins Wohnzimmer und meine Schwester guckt mich (enttäuscht) an: "Du hast ja gar keine dicken Backen!" 
18:00 Uhr: Der Hunger machte sich bemerkbar - hatte ja seit dem Frühstück nichts mehr - habe eine Portion relativ weich gekochte Nudeln gegessen. War also eher schlucken, als kauen 
Weitere 24h später hatte ich meine erste Pizza 

Also schau erst mal ab, wie das bei dir ist....evtl alles halb so schlimm


----------



## Dartwurst (7. April 2016)

Trotz meines Avatar´s rate ich von Alkohol eher ab. Zu geringe Dosierung kann den Schmerz verstärken. Und wer kann schon 14 Tage Komasaufen.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (7. April 2016)

@Einwegkartoffel
Da hattest du aber echt Glück 
Bei mir wurde jeweils eine Seite gemacht, konnte mich 3 Tage lang nur von Suppe ernähren.

Tipps:
immer schön kühlen, und Mund nicht zu stark nutzen dann geht die Schwellung schneller weg.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2016)

Hallo,

danke für die Tipps. Hatte die OP am Donnerstag. Ich hatte bisherher noch nie solche Schmerzen.  Die Schwellung ist nun schon gut zurück gegangen.

Kann man mit den Fäden auch festes Essen konsumieren. oder sollte man warten bis diese raus sind?


----------



## Jimiblu (10. April 2016)

Das solltest du mit deinem Arzt abklären. 
Ich konnte, nach dem ich alle 4 Zähne auf einmal raus hatte fast 8 Tage nichts essen. hab mich von suppe durch einen strohhalm und eingeweichten toast ernährt *schüttel*.

ICH würde sagen, dass, solang du nicht mit den Wunden kaust und ein bisschen vorsichtig bist, ruhig versuchen sollst was festes zu essen. wenn es schmerzt, dann lass es.

Ich hab aber auch Pech gehabt damals, weil sich bei mir alles entzündet hatte. Hab es aber zunächst nicht gemerkt, weil ich hart auf Oxycodon war und meinen Mund eh erst nach 5 Tagen weiter als 3 cm öffnen konnte.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. April 2016)

Bei mir gabs Dolomo-Tabletten vom Arzt. Viel schlimmer als die Schmerzen, die man ja mildern kann, ist aber der schlimme Mundgeruch einige Tage später.



> Sehr häufig kommt Mundgeruch auch nach einer Weisheitszahn OP vor. Und zwar genauergesagt durch die entstandene große Extraktionswunde im Kieferwinkel. Im Unterkiefer besteht hier die große Gefahr, dass sich Nahrungsreste in der Wunde  einnisten können. Grund dafür ist, weil dieser Bereich wegen der anatomischen Lage bei einer Schwellung nach  einer Weisheitszahn OP kaum bzw. selten gereinigt wird. Dabei haben die meisten Patienten oftmals das Bedürfnis nach einer  Weisheitszahn OP nach jeder Mahlzeit das entstanden „Loch“ zu reinigen, weil sie einen gammeligen Geruch aus dem Mund wahrnehmen.  Der Zahnarzt kann dabei bei den Gerüchen aus dem Mund nach einer Weisheitszahn OP sehr gut helfen. Dieser empfiehlt dabei schon vorne  herein vermutlich Spüllösungen anzuwenden, die dazu beitragen, dass der Mundgeruch wieder neutralisiert wird. Dabei helfen  die Spüllösungen gleichzeitig auch bei der Heilung der Extraktionswunde. Doch nicht nur das normale Essen kann zu Mundgeruch führen nach einer Weisheitszahn OP, sondern vor allem auch eine gestörte Wundheilung, wie sie bei Rauchern und bei Menschen, die an Diabetes erkrankt sind, häufig auftritt.



Mundgeruch nach der Weisheitszahn OP


----------



## SaPass (10. April 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hatte die OP am Donnerstag. Ich hatte bisherher noch nie solche Schmerzen.  Die Schwellung ist nun schon gut zurück gegangen.


Du hattest Schmerzen? Ich habe nur für die ersten beiden Nächte eine Ibuprofen genommen - und die in der zweiten Nacht wäre nicht nötig gewesen. Ich hoffe, dass du die Schmerzen schnell los wirst.



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kann man mit den Fäden auch festes Essen konsumieren. oder sollte man warten bis diese raus sind?


Du musst dich nicht auf pürierte Suppen beschränken. Weiches Essen sollte mittlerweile auch gehen wie zum Beispiel Nudeln. Versuch einfach recht weit vorne im Mund zu kauen, dann geht das.

Und um dich aufzumuntern: Selbst wenn die Fäden raus sind, hast du immer noch Löcher an den Stellen wo die Zähne saßen. Die werden dich noch lange nerven bis sie zugewachsen sind.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (10. April 2016)

Also ich habe jeweils eine Seite gezogen bekommen unter örtlicher Betäubung, gegen die Schmerzen habe ich nichts weiter unternommen, ausser Ibus zu nehmen. 
Ich hab um 11 jeweils zwei Zähne gezogen bekommen und gegen Abend wieder ganz normal gegessen. Halt etwas beschwert, weil die Backe dick war etc, aber solange ich die betroffene Seite nicht zum kauen verwendet habe, ging das.

Wie die anderen schon schreiben, anfangs vielleicht etwas weicheres essen, oder halt so klein Schneiden, dass dus nicht großartig kauen musst.
Kommt da halt auch drauf an, ob du dir direkt alle 4 hast ziehen lassen, oder nur zwei. 

Was mich aber mal interessieren würde @TE: Hast du dir alle 4 ziehen lassen? Wenn ja, mit örtlicher Betäubung oder unter Vollnarkose? Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, weil mein Arzt meinte, dass alle vier nur unter VN gehen.


@SaPass: Kommst du mit der Zunge dahin wo die Zähne waren? Ich nicht, ich merke davon eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Jimiblu (10. April 2016)

Ich hatte damals die Wahl entweder jeweils 2 pro OP mit örtlicher Betäubung oder alle 4 in einem Rutsch aber mit Vollnarkose.
Dachte mir damals dass es mehr Sinn macht alles auf einmal hinter mich zu bringen, statt erst die eine und dann die andere Backe dick zu haben.

Habe selbst auch noch von keinem gehört, der alle 4 gleichzeitig rausbekommen hat ohne Vollnarkose.


----------



## Hitman-47 (10. April 2016)

Ich bekam meine 4 nur unter örtlicher Betäubung raus. Kenne auch diverse Andere bei denen das so war. Vollnarkose hätte man auch bekommen, wenn man darauf bestanden hätte. Aber wenn es nicht nötig ist, dann sah bzw.  sehe ich keinen Grund meinem Körper das anzutun.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2016)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Was mich aber mal interessieren würde @TE: Hast du dir alle 4 ziehen lassen? Wenn ja, mit örtlicher Betäubung oder unter Vollnarkose? Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, weil mein Arzt meinte, dass alle vier nur unter VN gehen.





Jimiblu schrieb:


> Habe selbst auch noch von keinem gehört, der alle 4 gleichzeitig rausbekommen hat ohne Vollnarkose.


Habe mir alle Vier unter örtlicher Betäubung rausmachen lassen. Hat 120 Minuten gedauert, danach war das Spektakel vorbei, wobei eigentlich nur eine Stunde eingeplant war. Aber da die linke Seite Rebeliert hat, hat diese allein eine Stunde gedauert.
Ich kann aber nur dazu raten, gleich alle machen zu lassen unter örtlicher Betäubung. So hat man einen Aufwasch und spart sich das Geld (~200€) für eine Vollnarkose. 

Die Schmerzen haben sich mittlerweile etwas gelegt, da ich jetzt ein anderes Mittelchen nehme.
Ibuprofen hat leider absolut nicht geholfen. Habe Donnerstag (OP-Tag) allein vier Ibu800 genommen, deshalb dachte ich, Ihr kennt noch andere Hausmittelchen?.


----------



## Rungu (10. April 2016)

Ich empfehle Tramadol als Schmerzmittel! Hatte auch erst IBU und hätte vor Schmerz heulen können. Dann Tramadol 100mg bekommen und es war kein Vergleich zu vorher! Ein Traumzeug!


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (10. April 2016)

Mit Tramadol sollte man vorsichtig sein, das Suchtpotential ist ziemlich hoch.


----------



## Jimiblu (10. April 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Habe mir alle Vier unter örtlicher Betäubung rausmachen lassen. Hat 120 Minuten gedauert, danach war das Spektakel vorbei, wobei eigentlich nur eine Stunde eingeplant war. Aber da die linke Seite Rebeliert hat, hat diese allein eine Stunde gedauert.
> Ich kann aber nur dazu raten, gleich alle machen zu lassen unter örtlicher Betäubung. So hat man einen Aufwasch und spart sich das Geld (~200€) für eine Vollnarkose.


Ich bin froh dass ich das nicht mit örtlicher gemacht habe. Der Arzt hat mir erzählt, dass er 2 meiner Zähne im Kiefer irgendwie "sprengen" musste um dann die Einzelteile rauszuholen, da die dermassen fest saßen. 



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die Schmerzen haben sich mittlerweile etwas gelegt, da ich jetzt ein anderes Mittelchen nehme.
> Ibuprofen hat leider absolut nicht geholfen. Habe Donnerstag (OP-Tag) allein vier Ibu800 genommen, deshalb dachte ich, Ihr kennt noch andere Hausmittelchen?.



Hausmittelchen gegen die Schwellung wäre zb Ausspülen mit kaltem Kamillentee plus Kühlpads auf die Wange legen. Ansonsten hilft eigentlich nicht viel außer Chemie. Was nimmste denn nun?
Ich hatte damals, weil ich Ibus nicht gut vertrage, Oxycodon Tropfen bekommen, die mich komplett ausgeknockt haben. Viel Schmerzen hatte ich am Anfang also nicht, nur in den wachen Phasen 

Ich hab auch gehört das Schmerzmittel aus Tilidin + Naloxon recht gut helfen sollen, ist halt verschreibungspflichtig.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. April 2016)

@Jimiblu
War bei mir das Selbe. Aber unter ÖB merkt man nichts davon, man hört es eben nur. Wenn man einen guten Arzt hat, ist das alles kein Problem. Selbst der letzte Zahn, wo er den Kiefer "bearbeiten" musste, tat nicht weh.

Ich habe Neurocil im Schrank gefunden.Damit kann ich erstmal halbwegs gut über Tag kommen.


----------



## inzpekta (11. April 2016)

Diclofenac oder Fanigan, letzteres gibt's nur in Russland  Sind aber ort frei erhältlich und auch gegen anderes Pein ganz gut.
Sind ja auch schon einige nette Mittelchen genannt worden.

Ich hoffe aber du hast dir vor der OP mind. ne zweite Meinung eingeholt. Denn manchmal sind solche OPs nicht nötig, da will
der ZA nur verdienen. Ich hab noch alle meine Weisheitszähne. War einfach nicht nötig. Ich hab keine Probleme damit, keine
Schiefstellugen oder sonstige Schmerzen. Mein alter ZA meinte alles gut und hat mich dann über die Methoden mancher
Kollegen aufgeklärt, und siehe da, nach nem Umzug musste ich mir dan nen neuen ZA suchen, und gleich bei der ersten Kontrolle:



> Ich sehe Sie haben noch alle Ihre Weisheitszähne, da müssen wir bei Gelegenheit mal was machen.
> Lassen Sie sich vorne einen Termin geben...



Hat sich auf keine Diskussionen der Nötigkeit eingelassen... Naja, ist dann bei der ersten Kontrolle geblieben.


----------



## azzih (11. April 2016)

Hab unter Vollnarkose alles auf einmal ziehn lassen, da zahl ich gerne den kleinen Zusatzbeitrag um das nicht live mitkriegen zu müssen 

Schmerzen danach hatte ich keine, nur durch Narkose  und Blutverlust ham mich danach etwas KO gemacht und hab erstmal Stunde und eine Kochsalzinfusion gebraucht bis ich wieder fit war. Generell hatte ich auch danach keine Schmerzen und ist ohne Infektion und sichtbare Schwellung perfekt abgeheilt. Bei meim Bruder hingegen gabs damals ne schöne Infektion mit Eiter&üblem Mundgeruch und solch unschöne Dinge. Hängt halt immer bissl davon ab wie gearbeitet wurde und wie gut man das selbst verträgt.


----------



## shiwa77 (11. April 2016)

Also ich hatte damals 2 Termine und habe mir jeweils nur 2 Zähne auf einmal ziehen lassen.
Wichtiger Tip: Auf jeden Fall kühlen, kann auch 3-4 Tage danach helfen, wenn man mal so einen "Schmerzschub" bekommt. Ansonsten sich die ersten Tage viel Ruhe gönnen, und nicht körperlich anstrengen. Gerade Krafttraining oder Sport solltest du die nächsten Wochen lassen. Die Körperspannung ist nicht gut für die Wunden. Ich habe die ersten Tage nur weiches Gegessen, wo ich wenig bis nicht kauen musste. Quark mit Früchten, Suppe, Nudeln, usw. Als ich gemerkt habe, dass das mit dem Kauen wieder so halbwegs geht, habe ich festere Nahrung gegessen. Das muss aber jeder für sich selber wissen. Manche Ärzte sagen, man soll keine Milchprodukte essen, wegen der Wundheilung. Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt, meiner meinte ich kann essen was geht. Zur Unterstützung beim Zähneputzen hat mir der Arzt noch eine Mundspülung namens Chlorhexamed forte empfohlen. Die hat ganz gut geholfen und ich hatte keinerlei Entzündungen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. April 2016)

inzpekta schrieb:


> Diclofenac oder Fanigan, letzteres gibt's nur in Russland  Sind aber ort frei erhältlich und auch gegen anderes Pein ganz gut.
> Sind ja auch schon einige nette Mittelchen genannt worden.
> 
> Ich hoffe aber du hast dir vor der OP mind. ne zweite Meinung eingeholt. Denn manchmal sind solche OPs nicht nötig, da will
> ...


Bei mir war es höhste Eisenbahn. Ein Vorderzahn ist schon schief geworden. Problem war bei mir aber eher, dass die WZ größer waren, als auf den Röntgenbildern zu entnehmen war. Kann gern ein Bild reinstellen von den Gesellen. 


azzih schrieb:


> Hab unter Vollnarkose alles auf einmal ziehn lassen, da zahl ich gerne den kleinen Zusatzbeitrag um das nicht live mitkriegen zu müssen
> 
> Schmerzen danach hatte ich keine, nur durch Narkose  und Blutverlust ham mich danach etwas KO gemacht und hab erstmal Stunde und eine Kochsalzinfusion gebraucht bis ich wieder fit war. Generell hatte ich auch danach keine Schmerzen und ist ohne Infektion und sichtbare Schwellung perfekt abgeheilt. Bei meim Bruder hingegen gabs damals ne schöne Infektion mit Eiter&üblem Mundgeruch und solch unschöne Dinge. Hängt halt immer bissl davon ab wie gearbeitet wurde und wie gut man das selbst verträgt.


Gerade wegen den Nachwirkungen einer Narkose wollte ich keine. Man hört eben nur dieses Knirschen und Knacken, aber ohne Schmerz.

Muss heute Nachmittag aber noch mal zum Doc, da die eine Wunde anscheinend rebelliert.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. April 2016)

Hab meine vier auch vor gar nicht mal so langer Zeit rausnehmen lassen. Allerdings unter VN - war jetzt nicht so scharf darauf, das ganze live mitzubekommen 
Das "Zertrümmern" haben sie bei mir auch gemacht. Es hieß, dass es wesentlich einfacher als das Ziehen sei und auch den Mundraum nicht so sehr strapaziere...
Jedenfalls hatte ich die ersten Tage auch noch ziemliche Schmerzen. Vom Narkosearzt habe ich auch irgendein Schmerzmitteln mit dubiosen Wirkstoff bekommen, der laut Wikipedia in vielen Ländern schon verboten sei 
Bin dann, soweit es eben erträglich war, einfach auf Ibu umgestiegen. Ging eigentlich auch ganz gut.
Wenn die Wunden nicht mehr komplett offen liegen, sollte man immer ordentlich durchspülen, damit sich keine Essensreste absetzen. So ab dem dritten Tag hab ich kontinuierlich mit Salviathymol durchgespült, um die Wunden noch ein wenig zu desinfizieren und zu betäuben. Man sollte es nur nicht übertreiben, weil sich sonst die Fäden lösen können.

Letzten Endes muss man irgendwie durch.
Das unangenehmste waren für mich eigentlich die Kopfschmerzen, die auch noch gut zwei Wochen anhielten. Danach war aber wieder alles normal. An die freien Stellen hinten im Mundraum gewöhnt man sich eigentlich auch relativ schnell. Man sollte nur darauf achten, immer gut zu spülen und zu putzen, damit sich nichts absetzt. Die Zahnarzthelferin vor Ort meinte sogar, man solle von Anfang an ordentlich Putzen - auch, wenns weh tut. Hab den Rat mal getrost ignoriert, weil ich die Wunden nicht ständig aufscheuern wollte... mit vorsichtigem Spülen kommt man m.E. besser davon


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (12. April 2016)

@ TE:

Oh gott, alle vier unter ÖB wäre für mich ja die Hölle auf Erden gewesen. 
Ich fand zwei schon schrecklich, habs aber auch ned eingesehen 200€ für die Vollnarkose zu bezahlen und die damit verbundenen Risiken in Kauf zu nehmen.

Aber hut ab, wer sowas ab kann, der ist hart im nehmen 


Fands nur etwas witzig, dass sich der Arzt und die Arzthelferin bei der zweiten "OP" darüber unterhalten haben, was sie zu Mittag essen wollen (hatte beide Termine jeweils um 11Uhr, hat immer nur so ca. 20min. gedauert)


----------



## powstaniec (14. April 2016)

Mir wurden 5 Weisheitszähne gezogen. Während der "op" haben die gegraben und die Zahnstűcke sind quer durch den Raum geflogen. Nach 30 minuten ging es zum roentgen, weil der Chirurg sich nicht sicher war ob da nicht noch etwas ist. Leider hatte ich das Pech, dass noch Wurzelstűcke drinne waren. Also Nähte auf und der spass ging weiter. War aber halb so schlimm. Das schlimmste an allem waren die Spritzen zur Betäubung. Und naja, mőge der Arzt bitte nicht den Nerv treffen der im Kiefer verläuft [emoji28] 

Die ersten 3 Tage nahm ich die Ibus, danach habe ich sie abgesetzt. Besonders wehgetan hat es aber nicht  Essen und Trinken sollte i.O. sein, aber Mund spűlen nicht vergessen, damit sich nichts entzűndet und natűrlich das Rauchen einfahren. Ausserdem kűhlen damit die Hamsterbacke nicht zu sehr blau/lila/gelb anläuft.

Wysłane z mojego SM-J500FN przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## DarfVadder (14. April 2016)

Ich habe mir meine Weisheitszähne damals weglasern lassen.
Danach hatte ich kaum Probleme mit Schwellungen und ähnlichem.


----------

